# Our new babies



## 77Loz (Feb 23, 2008)

Today we collected our new baby Kreffts. They are the first reptile additions to our family.

We think they are adorable and are quite smitten (me in particular!)

They are settling in nicely to their new home.

Have attempted to attach some photos ... hope this works.

Thanks for allowing me to share. 

Names: Sammy & Jess (we are hoping for boy/girl but won't know for at least a year + I think).

Cheers, Lauren.


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## 77Loz (Feb 23, 2008)

*More turtle pics*

Couple more of the tank and our baby turtles.


----------



## Riley (Feb 23, 2008)

great setups too!


----------



## dezza09 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats! the setup is awesome

How fun are they to just sit and watch!?


----------



## 77Loz (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yes, they are so fun to watch. Could watch them all day I reckon!


----------



## katey (Feb 24, 2008)

They are the cutest little things ever....


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww, baby turtles are sooo darn cute


----------



## Shonfield (Feb 24, 2008)

this makes me wanna buy some turtles
there look awesome
congratz


----------



## lizardluva (Feb 24, 2008)

What cuties and what a great setup.Is it a lot of work to keep clean?


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww they are cute - I love baby turtles


----------



## Bruizer22 (Feb 27, 2008)

They are too cute!! I have hatchling Kreffts as well, they are such beautiful reptiles, i also have an Eastern Long neck. I have attached some photos for you.


----------



## Stainer (Feb 27, 2008)

kool i have a long neck i love turtles 
such characters


----------



## ishka (Feb 27, 2008)

sooo cute


----------



## 77Loz (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool Bruizer, where'd you get your Kreffts? QLD ? Mine are pretty shy ATM - they like to hang in amongst the plants. Except around feeding time! So cute to watch.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, they are so cute!! I love watching them. Mine are really friendly they love to be near me. If i put my hand in the tank the three all swim up and try and hop on my hand. Its so funny. If you just keep spending lots of time with them they will come around.

I got them through a breeder i NSW.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Mar 6, 2008)

How are you little Krefts going?? 

Any updated photos??


----------

